# October CSUSA Group Buy #2



## Karl_99 (Oct 17, 2015)

READ THIS ENTIRE POST.

*YOU MUST* 
   (1) PM Me
*and*
   (2) POST IN THIS THREAD IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.


Welcome to the October CSUSA Group Buy #2. Please read this post in its entirety.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by *Friday October 23*. If everyone has orderforms adn payments made ahead of schedule, i will move the ordering up.  I do my best to save you money, so I will be using regional rate boxes ($8.26) which are a little smaller than a MFRB but also a little cheaper. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. (razor stands almost always require additional shipping.) This buy is open to USA and Canada shipping addresses only.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want. 
***New IAP guideline** Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!*
For reference: 
$100 of insurance costs $2.75, 200=3.50, 300=4.60, 400=5.80, 500=7.00, 600=9.45, 700=10.75, 800=12.05, 900=13.35, 1000=14.65, 1100=15.95. 
Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!



The Specifics

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy.  *This buy is open to the first 15 respondents to this thread OR until Sunday, October 18 at 11:59 PM E.S.T., whichever occurs first. *

*IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. Sorry, but it's not right to others who do things on time to have to wait for others who do not.

I will post in this thread when 15 participants have been reached. 

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:*
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• *1. PM me to get in – first 15 in are in.
• 2. Must have a USA or Canada shipping address.
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 15 is met.
• 4. New: In your reply in this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No insurance on my shipment." Additionally on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.[/B]

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 15 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits” and your insurance selection. 

I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES:
• First 15 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Tuesday October 20 (Midnight – EST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Thursday. October 22 (Midnight – EST)



PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order by Friday October 23. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes, and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money.  If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, please add 4% Paypal goods and services fee.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. l try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.


SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to published USPS Regional Rate 4 for online postage price of $8.26. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

Canadians, change the field labeled "Estimated - shipping" cost to $33.95 in the excel sheet.


KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy! (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.) Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure. 
Special spreadsheet notes in red:
• PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total.
• Razors have their own quantity discount.
• Styluses have their own quantity discount.
I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added.  

BACKORDERED ITEMS
There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions. 


SHIPPING INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then add it to your spreadsheet. I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order!

The attached spreadsheet CSUSA_October - Group 2 will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. 


Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: 
RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_October.xls 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, PM me and post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum and your insurance option. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled-in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away. 







***I would like to emphasize something again... It helps me keep track of things easier when you change your excel filename to: 
RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_October.xls*


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm in for this buy for at least 10 kits... No insurance on shipment
PM sent
Jeff


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 17, 2015)

I will be in for at least. 10
No Insurance


----------



## jsolie (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 and would like the insurance for the full retail value.


----------



## dovetail (Oct 17, 2015)

*group buy csusa*

I'm in for this buy for at least 10 kits... No insurance on shipment
PM sent


----------



## hanau (Oct 17, 2015)

What program do i need to open the spread sheet I have office 2010?


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 17, 2015)

Excel..


----------



## hanau (Oct 17, 2015)

I have excell 2010 and wont open found another format in the other thread that will open.


----------



## socdad (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 kits ...  Insure for retail value


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Oct 17, 2015)

Had same problem... I found that if I saved the spreadsheet file first then I could open it with Excel 2010. Don't know why this happened, probably some MS update in the last year. I did a group buy in 2014 and could open the file directly. I'm still running Windows XP... Don't know if that has anything to do with it. Not going to lose any sleep as long as I can somehow open the spreadsheet, fill it out, and return it. I stopped trying to figure out why Microsaft programs work fine, then don't work fine after 6 months or a year. 
Good luck, Jeff



hanau said:


> I have excell 2010 and wont open found another format in the other thread that will open.


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 17, 2015)

We have 5 confirmed participants so far...room for up to 10 more.


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 17, 2015)

I am in for at least 10.

Actual insurance cost.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 - no insurance.


----------



## Imaginethat (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10, no additional insurance.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 18, 2015)

...


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 18, 2015)

We now have 8 confirmed participants for CSUSA group buy #2.
There is room for 7 more...


----------



## cal91666 (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll fill one of those open spots.  In for 10, atleast.  Insure for retail value


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 18, 2015)

We now have 9 folks confirmed for this buy.  There is still room for up to 6 more...


----------



## campzeke (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 kits ... Insure for retail value


----------



## allmaclean (Oct 18, 2015)

I am in for 10.

Thanks
Allan


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 18, 2015)

We now have 11 people participating in CSUSA Group Buy 2.

There is room for 4 more...


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Oct 18, 2015)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits. No additional insurance


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 19, 2015)

CSUSA Group Buy #2 is now closed.  We have 12 participants.


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 22, 2015)

Since everyone returned their orders and made payments so promptly, I was able to place the order today, which is 1 day ahead of schedule.  The 328 kits plus accessories should ship tomorrow.  I expect delivery next Thursday.  Thank  you


----------



## thewishman (Oct 22, 2015)

Great news! Thanks, Karl!


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 29, 2015)

The order arrived yesterday - all 40# of it!  I have gone through it and split out all of the orders.  There were a couple of items that got numbers transposed by either CSUSA or me.  I am working with customer service to get that straightened out quickly.  I will pack the orders that are complete and ship those out tomorrow.

Thank you, Karl


----------



## cal91666 (Nov 2, 2015)

Karl, my part of the group buy arrived today.  All is correct.  Thank you very much for your time and efforts.  I must say that this has been the quickest turnaround time from joining the group buy to receiving my items that I have experienced so far.  Again, GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Nov 2, 2015)

*Thanks Karl*

Package arrived and was correct Thankyou again Karl


----------



## thewishman (Nov 2, 2015)

Karl RULES! Got my box this afternoon. Thank you!


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 3, 2015)

Got mine yesturday, some rhodium, woot!


----------



## rkimery (Nov 4, 2015)

Got mine!  Great shape, Thanks for the help!


----------



## jsolie (Nov 4, 2015)

My package arrived safe and sound yesterday.  Thanks, Karl, for all your hard work.


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Nov 4, 2015)

Got mine Monday... Karl, thanks again for doing such an outstanding job on this group buy!
Jeff


----------

